# pm-utils

## seVes

Servus!

Ich bin vor circa 7 Monaten von WinXP auf Gentoo umgestiegen. Den Umstieg hab ich schon öfters vorgenommen, aber am Ende brauchte ich doch immer ein Win-Programm. Dies hat sich nun geändert und seit den besagten 7 Monaten lerne ich stetig dazu. Gentoo hab ich genommen nach der Divise: Wenn schon, denn schon.

Momentan bin ich dabei mein Power-Management zu überarbeiten, was auch alles zuverlässig funktioniert, wenn der Laptop an ist.

Problematisch wird das Ganze, wenn ich im Bootvorgang stecke.

Bisher hatte ich das immer über ACPI-Events und sys-power/acpid gelöst, doch dies war mühseelig und hat nicht immer richtig funktioniert.

Nachdem ich auf die pm-utils aufmerksam geworden bin habe ich mich dort eingelesen und auch gleich kräftig Hooks dazu geschrieben. Das funktioniert absolut perfekt und problemlos - ausser beim Boot.

Folgendes Szenario stellt sich da:

Meine Startrunlevels definieren sich als "default" und "x11", wobei in "x11" ein paar Dienste mehr gestartet werden, die ich im "default" (console) nicht brauch. (z.B. bluetooth, vixie-cron, ...)

Ich starte also sogut wie immer "x11". Dort wird zum Schluss der Dienst "local" mit der /etc/conf.d/local gestartet

/etc/conf.d/local

```
local_start() {

        sleep 5

        if [ `cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/status` == "Discharging" ]

        then

                /usr/sbin/pm-powersave true

        else

                /usr/sbin/pm-powersave false

        fi

        return 0

}

local_stop() {

        return 0

}
```

Nachdem alle Dienste geladen wurden, baut sich X auf und zeigt mir das Login-Window. Da in /etc/conf.d/local "sleep 5" definiert wurde, wird der Login-Bildschirm nach ca. 5s dunkler - so wie die Hooks bzw. "pm-powersave true" das von mir vorschreiben.

Nun das Problem:

Wenn ich mich nun einlogge, läd er mir compiz und ändert schlagartig auf "pm-powersave false". Es werden alle Einstellungen geladen, die für AC-Betrieb definiert sind, obwohl kein AC dran hängt.

Wisst ihr welches Programm da rumfuscht? Ich hab schon überall geschaut, was mir eingefallen ist. Compiz schließe ich aus. hal und upower greifen auf acpi-events, aber wie unterdrück ich deren "pm-powersave false".

Irgendwas läuft da schief. DEBUG von pm-utils zeigt mir nichts brauchbares.

Ideen?

Bitte nicht mit dem Powermanagement-Guide von Gentoo kommen. Das funktioniert alles nicht so problemlos, gerade mit on_ac_power gibts öfters mal Unstimmigkeiten. Ich will das weiterhin über die pm-utils lösen, nur irgendwo wird irgendwas ausgeführt, was da nichts zu suchen hat.

Danke für jede Antwort.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nutzt du KDE? Da gibt es den powerdevil, der evtl. da dran rumpfuscht?

----------

## seVes

Nein - Gnome und da hab ich den gnome-power-manager nicht installiert.

----------

